# pilot DEO closed



## rugger (1 Apr 2009)

So here's my story:

I applied for DEO pilot in February 2008, about 14 months ago. Since then I have completed my CFAT and background check. My interview and medical had to be delayed until the end of the 2008/2009 fiscal year (yesterday or today I believe) since DEO pilot spots were closed. I just received a call today saying that there are 0 DEO pilot spots open for the next fiscal year as well (until April 2010) and that I shouldn't bother coming in for my interview and medical. The recruiter said that I can either change my trade, wait another year just to schedule my interview, or close my application. Also, even if I wait another year they still might have no DEO spots open as of next April.
As ROTP pilots are still being accepted this seems like the best chance to be a CF pilot, however it seems silly to have to complete a second undergrad degree in order to get in, and as far as I can tell there's no ROTP program for graduate degrees.

I searched around the forums and found a lot of references to the closed pilot trade from a year or two ago but nothing recent. I am just wondering if anyone else is facing this issue and if there's any other avenue I can pursue to become a CF pilot, or should I just keep waiting?

Thanks in advance,
Rugger


----------



## Pelorus (1 Apr 2009)

This is the currently running thread re: pilot positions.

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/84928.0


Now that you already have a degree, I believe that you're no longer eligible for ROTP.  The only cases that I've heard of people being eligible for a second degree is if they have a general degree (BA, BSc, BEng, etc.), and are applying for a trade that requires a specialized degree (ie. nursing).  Of course, take this with a grain of salt and check with your recruiting centre to be sure.


----------

